# Malaga airport



## goldenbrowns (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Although I am not an ex-pat I do holiday abroad on a regular basis and I am am hoping that someone may be able to offer assistance with a particular query as I'm getting a bit desperate now.

Considering the ongoing development of the road layout at Malaga airport which changes almost weekly, can anyone provide an up-to-date sketch map or detailed directions of exactly how to get to the arrivals and departure areas by car. I already know how to get to the airport but I have to pick someone up and then return them after a week while I am holidaying in the area.

I have trolled the internet but no luck so far, all I can get are GoogleEarth maps which are not very detailed or helpful.

Hope somebody may be able to offer some assistance. Thanks in advance. 

Goldenbrowns


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

To be honest it´s not that different, it is all extremely well signposted. We tend to not bother going to arrivals as that involves a lot more faffing around, instead we just tell people to get the escalator back up to departures and meet them outside in the drop off zone


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

goldenbrowns said:


> Hi everyone,
> Although I am not an ex-pat I do holiday abroad on a regular basis and I am am hoping that someone may be able to offer assistance with a particular query as I'm getting a bit desperate now.
> 
> Considering the ongoing development of the road layout at Malaga airport which changes almost weekly, can anyone provide an up-to-date sketch map or detailed directions of exactly how to get to the arrivals and departure areas by car. I already know how to get to the airport but I have to pick someone up and then return them after a week while I am holidaying in the area.
> ...


Whenever I have to pick someone up I ask them to go up to Departures and walk to the 'old' terminal where I collect them. It's OK to leave your car for a few moments or longer to look for them if it's not a busy time. You simply take the turning off the big roundabout and follow Salidas.
To make sure I don't have to hang about longer than necessary I track the flight, drive to the Leroy Merlin carpark at San Julian, wait there -there's a loo and coffee stall - then ask the person arriving to ring or text me AFTER they have all their hold luggage, if such they have. It's less than five minutes from there to the airport.
I have done this for a long time now and it's totally hassle-free.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree with mrypg9 but I wouldn't leave my car for too long. There are usually a few parking spaces right at the end of the straight which are probably OK. If it's busy just keep circling, it takes less than 5 minutes per circuit, and look out for your friend.


----------



## goldenbrowns (Feb 16, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Agree with mrypg9 but I wouldn't leave my car for too long. There are usually a few parking spaces right at the end of the straight which are probably OK. If it's busy just keep circling, it takes less than 5 minutes per circuit, and look out for your friend.


Thanks jimenato, Mrypg9 and Shinyandy for your prompt and informative replies to my query. Basically, it seems just a matter of following the 'salidas' signs from the ( 1st ? ) big roundabout then, and asking the arriving passengers to wait in the departures area sounds easier - does this mean that I'll have to drop them at the same area when they want to fly back to UK ?
Thanks again. goldenbrowns :clap2:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

goldenbrowns said:


> Thanks jimenato, Mrypg9 and Shinyandy for your prompt and informative replies to my query. Basically, it seems just a matter of following the 'salidas' signs from the ( 1st ? ) big roundabout then, and asking the arriving passengers to wait in the departures area sounds easier - does this mean that I'll have to drop them at the same area when they want to fly back to UK ?
> Thanks again. goldenbrowns :clap2:


Yes - all correct - dropoffs are easy!

Also, tell the passengers that the departures area is on the upper level. There is a lift from arrivals.


----------



## goldenbrowns (Feb 16, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Yes - all correct - dropoffs are easy!
> 
> Also, tell the passengers that the departures area is on the upper level. There is a lift from arrivals.


Thanks jimenato, for the added info, I too am a senior but now I feel much more confident about finding my way to the A and D areas.

Thanks again to all for taking the time to offer your advise.

Goldenbrowns :clap2:


----------

